# Busted by the Coast Guard today



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Drove 55 miles to Wildwood, fished for 1/2 hr. caught 8 fish before it happened.
Couldn't believe it happened to me, I was asked for to life jackets, I pulled them from the bow and all was ok, then suddenly the girl officer said, "wait a minute let me see that one again", when I pulled it from the cubby I guess it sangged on a sharp screw head or something and put about a 3" tear into it, bye bye. She followed me all way in and did a complete inspection, my flares were exp. 2008. Didn't get a ticket or anything just had to leave the Lake, it was a bummer to drive all that way for 1/2 hr of fishing, and I was too upset to even think about going to to Wallmart so we quit and went to West Branch.
Oh yea, I learned something today, Federal regulations apply and require a vessel to carry both daytime and nightime flares on boats 16' and over and I had though it was 20' and over.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry for your bad day, but ya gotta play by the rules out there, be glad you didn't get cited.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep can't argue with that, I passed a 2009 State inspection with the same exact equipment I have right now, evidently I'm good for inland waters only.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

What's the difference between daytime and nighttime flares? I have the handheld variety and a distress flag, a horn and a whistle, and a vhf radio. Am I OK??

Rob


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine were the hand held ones and had a moon so only good for nightime, I guess the day night ones have the sun and the moon. There more to Federal regs. than state and I got nailed so can't be directing anyone.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

*let me clear something up real fast before this gets out of hand*


first of all, you were not "Busted" by the COAST GUARD. If the boat wasnt orange, it wasnt us .

second, this time of year--flares and a lifejacket are crucial. expired flares and un-serviceable life jackets are not something to "brush off".

Your wife/kids/mother/father would rather thank that "mean lady" i bet for your warning (not a VIOLATION) ....over having to see you in a casket a few days from now when you fall in 52 degree water.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, since we Obviously have a CG person on the board I do have a question for you...I was told by one of our local Coast Guard Aux. people that we should'nt throw our old flares away when they expire (But we should of course purchase new up to date ones) and use these older ones to augment the current date flares in case of emergency. Is this OK???

Rob


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Perhaps "busted" wasn't the best choice of word, I was escorted off the Lake by a big boat with light and sirens and an 2 officers in uniform it was blue and white, please don't call me bud I'm already cocked, I only posted this so anyone planning to perchin to check those flares, my preserver had snagged on a screw that mounted my depth finder from under the bow, it was not unservicable equipment.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

No wake...I'm feelin your pain. Were you entering WW harbor from the west about 12:30 accompanied by the other vessel? If so, I was just in front of you.

The officials don't let much slide on Erie. The same patrol checked us for jackets N of the hospital (east of the ramp)
maybe 1030am.

I have the same question as Rob. Never heard of daytime and nighttime flares. Can you explain?

Erie offers great fishing. Please try another time.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

"let me clear something up real fast before this gets out of hand


first of all, you were not "Busted" by the COAST GUARD. If the boat wasnt orange, it wasnt us bud.

second, this time of year--flares and a lifejacket are crucial. expired flares and un-serviceable life jackets are not something to "brush off".

Your wife/kids/mother/father would rather thank that "mean lady" i bet....over having to see you in a casket a few days from now when you fall in 52 degree water."


He never said she was being mean dude! I don't know how you interpreted his post but I didn't see anything about saying she was being mean. It read more as a heads up for others to make sure they have proper equipment and PFD's. And it didn't sound like he was brushing off having proper PFD's re-read the post dude, I don't think he knew he had a torn life jacket. Whats with the attitude? No call for it!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

guys you can have 1000 old flares on your boat if you want......

however, you MUST have at least 3 un-expired flares on the boat....

obviously, if you get in a situation where you need it-you would use the old ones first......chances are they are going to work.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

We want you tell us about the flares, these day night ones do you not know?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Rob said:


> Well, since we Obviously have a CG person on the board I do have a question for you...I was told by one of our local Coast Guard Aux. people that we should'nt throw our old flares away when they expire (But we should of course purchase new up to date ones) and use these older ones to augment the current date flares in case of emergency. Is this OK???
> 
> Rob


As long as you have the required number of current flares, you can still keep the old ones too. You never know when you need them, you'll want as many as you can to get attention. 

On another note, where can I dispose of unserviceable expired flares and 12GA flares? Fire dept won't take them...


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

no wake said:


> We want you tell us about the flares, these day night ones do you not know?


what do you want to know? 

i wasnt there to see the flares so i couldnt tell you----

as you (should) know...there are 17 distress signals.

common flares usually contain 2 things.... orange smoke or a red flare.

It is hard to see smoke at night, so the orange smoke is for the day---

the red flares, are for the night since you can see fire alot better then


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Geeez....stop being so mean George!! I've been caught with expired flares. It happens to us all. Get a file on that damn screw!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, guys I just looked my 3 expired flares from todays event, they are made by Orion they are Coast Guard approved for daytime use, I remember buying them at wallmart so be sure to look at the label some are approved for day and night some just daytime use only.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

true2plue said:


> Geeez....stop being so mean George!! I've been caught with expired flares. It happens to us all. Get a file on that damn screw!!


watch it---your next [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

no wake said:


> Mine were the hand held ones and had a moon so only good for nightime, I guess the day night ones have the sun and the moon. There more to Federal regs. than state and I got nailed so can't be directing anyone.


hmm...interesting. guess i should check mine. I assumed that the flares you buy at west marine, wally world etc are good for day or night. I know orange smoke is day only but figured red flares would work for either.
http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/ReviewPages/BoatUSF/Project/info2f.htm


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

No Wake, I wasn't there, and don't want to comment on the situation or being "busted", but nobody should ever go out on Erie with expired flares (esp over a year expired) and a torn life jacket. If the jacket tore when pulled out, probably best to have a spare or two. Should probably thank them for their concern and not giving you a citation. We all know how dangerous Erie can get in a hurry and never know when we might need all that required equipment... or a rescue.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sharp Charge said:


> As long as you have the required number of current flares, you can still keep the old ones too. You never know when you need them, you'll want as many as you can to get attention.
> 
> On another note, where can I dispose of unserviceable expired flares and 12GA flares? Fire dept won't take them...


not sure about 12 ga. but the expired handheld flares, I keep in my truck in case needed for road emergencies. never had to use them though. also, is helpful to set some old ones off at home, just for practice or have your boating partners etc try some expired ones so they are familiar with them in case of an emergency. trying to read directions in an emergency at night when the wind is blowing is not the best way to learn how to ignite flares.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

boatnut said:


> hmm...interesting. guess i should check mine. I assumed that the flares you buy at west marine, wally world etc are good for day or night. I know orange smoke is day only but figured red flares would work for either.
> http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/ReviewPages/BoatUSF/Project/info2f.htm


yea I got that backwards they were daytime only and had a sunburst molded into the cap, the ones I need should have the moon and the sun engraved in.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

boatnut said:


> not sure about 12 ga. but the expired handheld flares, I keep in my truck in case needed for road emergencies. never had to use them though. also, is helpful to set some old ones off at home, just for practice or have your boating partners etc try some expired ones so they are familiar with them in case of an emergency. trying to read directions in an emergency at night when the wind is blowing is not the best way to learn how to ignite flares.


That is an excellent piece of advise! I'm going to do just that. Just that advise alone was worth my putting my a$$ out there as a punching bag.


----------



## Islander26 (Sep 25, 2007)

no wake said:


> We want you tell us about the flares, these day night ones do you not know?


 I have a feeling your new buddy knows everything. Those guys are realing fun at a party.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

boatnut said:


> not sure about 12 ga. but the expired handheld flares, I keep in my truck in case needed for road emergencies. never had to use them though. also, is helpful to set some old ones off at home, just for practice or have your boating partners etc try some expired ones so they are familiar with them in case of an emergency. trying to read directions in an emergency at night when the wind is blowing is not the best way to learn how to ignite flares.



Agreed, but we've got a few hand held and 12 ga flares that are not safe to use. I removed them from the boat but don't know where to get rid of them. For example, a few 12 ga shells got wet and the base started to rust and split. A couple hand held flares were with those 12 ga shells and have swelled.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Gju42486

We have nothing but the highest respect for the Coast Guard.....But your response was kind of over the top..

Good luck to you and be safe.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Guys the CG is there is PROTECT US! If a person says they got busted by the CG and was actually just warned and escorted off for HIS safety but by another enforcement agency when he could have clearly recieved a citation he should be glad but when you read got busted by CG it comes off totally differant!

I am sure you might get POed if I tell you I was screwed over at Taco Bell when they made my double whopper with cheese when I specifically ordered a 4 pc Extra crispy. The biggest thing people will read about it is the "Got screwed by Taco Bell". Get the Drift?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Papascott said:


> Guys the CG is there is PROTECT US! If a person says they got busted by the CG and was actually just warned and escorted off for HIS safety but by another enforcement agency when he could have clearly recieved a citation he should be glad but when you read got busted by CG it comes off totally differant!
> 
> I am sure you might get POed if I tell you I was screwed over at Taco Bell when they made my double whopper with cheese when I specifically ordered a 4 pc Extra crispy. The biggest thing people will read about it is the "Got screwed by Taco Bell". Get the Drift?


Sooooo what your saying is..... I can get chicken, a burger and screwed at Taco Bell?

Field triiiiiip!! LOL


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Exactly just like being busted by the CG when the people who WARNED him were no more coasties than they were Kernal Sanders Himself!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Me sooo happy me opened this thread.lol


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> Gju42486, Do you always talk to people that way? From your answer, you sound like you represent the Coast Guard. no wake was basically saying (from my take) to keep an eye on all of your safety gear.
> 
> So who pulled him over since the boat was not orange?? He said it was blue and white..
> 
> ...


Whoa Nelly here on the George bashing, the guy is Coast Guard and I think the guys bashing him just don't understand. I've met him once and he probably doesn't remember. Judging by what he posts on here and from the one time I did meet him he's a class act. Get all the facts before you start a rant and maybe cut some slack till you know all the info


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

hang_loose said:


> So who pulled him over since the boat was not orange?? He said it was blue and white..
> 
> Sounds like Division Of Watercraft.......


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, just looked the warning ticket, it was the ODNR, my mistake. My first post "Busted by Coast Guard" was an attention getter though wasn't it.
Bottom line here guys and gals, the minimum safety requirements for Erie are different than the inland lakes and I failed to adhere, I'm emberassed to say the least, I only hit Erie a few times a year on the days of <2' and no increasing winds or wave action. 
I learned marine type flares aren't all created equal day/night ect. 
Also learned that the Ohio Division of Watercraft can and will enforce Federal regulations.
Please don't turn this into another "BASHING" we all learn from our mistakes some people have died by them.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

no wake said:


> Ok, just looked the warning ticket, it was the ODNR, my mistake. My first post "Busted by Coast Guard" was an attention getter though wasn't it.
> Bottom line here guys and gals, the minimum safety requirements for Erie are different than the inland lakes and I failed to adhere, I'm emberassed to say the least, I only hit Erie a few times a year on the days of <2' and no increasing winds or wave action.
> I learned marine type flares aren't all created equal day/night ect.
> Also learned that the Ohio Division of Watercraft can and will enforce Federal regulations.
> Please don't turn this into another "BASHING" *we all learn from our mistakes some people have died by them*.


exactly why things are taken seriously by all law enforcement agencies on lake erie.

Be Glad it was just a warning and learn from this. Contrary to what most think, Law enforcement officials dont pull people over or conduct an inspection to harrass people....Most of them just dont want YOU to be the next statistic.

There are some "duties" that go with this job that i wouldnt wish on anyone.....pulling a loved ones dead body out of the water is one of them. 

i will see if i can find an accurate website with what is needed.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> i will see if i can find an accurate website with what is needed.


This one looks correct...what do you think George?


http://www.boater101.com/Course/documents/OH/OHstatelaws.pdf


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Juls said:


> This one looks correct...what do you think George?
> 
> 
> http://www.boater101.com/Course/documents/OH/OHstatelaws.pdf


lots of good info there juls [email protected]


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.safetyseal.net/what_is_vsc.asp

You can never have enough information. A successful fishing trip depends on 2 things for me. Did the boat run well and did anyone die? Fish count is just a bonus.

Your worst day fishing is always better than your best day at work!


----------



## hersh (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks guys that was very entertaining and informative...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> exactly why things are taken seriously by all law enforcement agencies on lake erie.
> 
> Be Glad it was just a warning and learn from this. Contrary to what most think, Law enforcement officials dont pull people over or conduct an inspection to harrass people....Most of them just dont want YOU to be the next statistic.
> 
> ...


thanks BUD!!:Banane26:


----------



## CAPT. VINCE (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a little something else to add to the flare discussion, if anyone planes on going to canada you cant have a flare gun. In there eyes its a hand gun that takes 12ga. Shells, its a no no in canada. You must have handheld flares.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> No wake...I'm feelin your pain. Were you entering WW harbor from the west about 12:30 accompanied by the other vessel? If so, I was just in front of you.
> 
> The officials don't let much slide on Erie. The same patrol checked us for jackets N of the hospital (east of the ramp)
> maybe 1030am.
> ...


Hi neighbor Bobinstow, Yes that was me they tailed me all the way in and more, another officer met me in the parking and continued the examination, fishing licenses, fish count, vehicle registration and all the whole nine yards. Do you have a 21ish' blue and white cuddy I think I saw you, there was another boat crossing in front of me heading West.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I just checked my flares and they are red, but when i was checked at Hot Waters earlier this year the guy didn't say anything about me having just red flares and not the orange ones. Even though they were outdated at the time. He let me go out because i had my distress flag. So now i guess i am looking for some orange smoke flares

Ron


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

CAPT. VINCE said:


> Just a little something else to add to the flare discussion, if anyone planes on going to canada you cant have a flare gun. In there eyes its a hand gun that takes 12ga. Shells, its a no no in canada. You must have handheld flares.


Thanks for the info Vince. I have crossed the border once in each of the last 6 years and had a flare gun on board each time. I'm very lucky that I didn't get busted, and I'll leave the flares at home next year.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Juls said:


> This one looks correct...what do you think George?
> 
> 
> http://www.boater101.com/Course/documents/OH/OHstatelaws.pdf


Thanks for posting this. I have a question. After reading this I think I have been doing something illegal. I have a few fishing partners who were born after 1982 and haven't taken the safe boating course. Are they allowed to take the wheel when we are trolling? I never really thought about it till now. The way I read this it sounds like I've been breaking the law by letting them drive when trolling. George or any of our astute OGF fishermen have the answer?


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

triton175 said:


> Thanks for the info Vince. I have crossed the border once in each of the last 6 years and had a flare gun on board each time. I'm very lucky that I didn't get busted, and I'll leave the flares at home next year.


I believe Monroe County in Michigan was targeting boats for the guns a few years ago. Michigan may have the same law. I know I've had mine in Canada over the years.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I was born after 82 so i had to take the test but as long as your on the boat supervising then you have not broken any laws. (ORC1547.05)


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

Why did they make you go in? Dont they normally check your equipment on the water?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Too bad....Somehow you must of missed one of my posts. The one about the D.N.R..Or how bout the Coast Gaurd...No Way.....Homeland Security???

As for old Flares...They Look great on the 7/4.....


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Flare guns are allowed in Canada.

On the cover of their Boater Safety Manual is a picture of a person shooting off a flare from a flare gun.

I have been chartering there for 12 years and the Coasties, Niagara Region Police, MNR, Transport Canada, and C.O.s have all asked for and inspected my flares, hand held and rockets.

yknotfrank


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Dont count too heavily on old flares,I tried shooting some 8yr old flares on the fourth,they didnt go off. They were hand held ones.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the post


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Gju42486, Sorry for my earlier post. It just kind of hit me wrong.. Anyway, I deleted most of it............Have a good day.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

hang_loose said:


> Gju42486, Sorry for my earlier post. It just kind of hit me wrong.. Anyway, I deleted most of it............Have a good day.


no need to edit it hang loose.....i got thick skin, trust me 

Speak your mind, say what you want to say...... im sure ive been called worse


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> no need to edit it hang loose.....i got thick skin, trust me
> 
> Speak your mind, say what you want to say...... im sure ive been called worse


Hmmmm. Where to start, where to start


----------

